#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Vertical Lift Curves (VLP/VFP) for Prosper

## dev_r

Hello,

Really much appreciate if you can help me with VFP curves.
I need to generate VFP curves for simulation model using  Prosper. Following parameters to be considered: GOR, Water-cut, AL vs BHP.
Could you advise what exactly data I need to ask from petroleum engineers/production technologists to create this Prosper model for my well? E.g. correlations for welltest, well diameter.



Any help appreciated.See More: Vertical Lift Curves (VLP/VFP) for Prosper

----------


## Land_Mark

Easiest thing to do is go through the *Prosper tutorial for an oil model* demonstrated with 2 actual well test data sets.

Markus L.

----------


## dev_r

Hi Markus,

I am new in prosper and frankly speaking expecting it to be installed on my machine. Is it possible to request you to send me this 2 examples?
I was assigned to generate VLP curves and have to make a list of data I need to request from our petroleum engineering team.

Thanks a lot for help, appreciate it.

Regards,

Dev

----------


## Land_Mark

Dev_r,

All you need to go through is from the start of the tutorial up to and before section 3.1.3. File size is a bit oversize. Can you post an email?

Markus L.

----------


## dev_r

Hi Markus,

Yeah sure, the email is acrotcheteer@gmail.com

Thanks a lot.

regards,

Dev

----------

